# Grr and Grr and oh did I mention grr?



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay, so I spend time at a local shelter helping them with their animals and this lady bought in 3 rats in a starter cage and said "these are my sons and I don't want them in the house hes not taking care of them, and I can not be bothered with such nasty creatures."

Her attitude just made me furious and the manager knew this on account i snorted a little anyway we took them and shes like oh i got their food. Okay first off this lady had me mad because 3 rats in a starter cage is no way for a rat to live. Plus it hadn't been cleaned for awhile cause it was caked on the bottom. Secondly her little comment about them being nasty creatures is what fumed my fire even more. 

Then she bought the food in it was in a big tub. In it was rat pellets seed mix baby crackers, puffs, dog food, pretzles chips, and what looked like a bunch of random animal foods thrown in it and mixed it. not to mention dog treats and biscuits sighs. 

poor little ratties they are stressed, have colds I just needed to rant about that it makes me so mad people are like this.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I was terrible about being snarky when doing rescue with folks like that. I would agree-"Pets can be totally dirty when the owners are disgusting pigs and can't be bothered to clean."


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree if your going to get an animal take care of it or don't get it at all there has been times where my brother was away for his work, and even though I don't like snakes I cleaned the tank for him and fed him while he was gone (they were frozen rats btw) but still the lady should have cleaned the cage I am sure that if she was stuck in her own filth and messed up her manicured nails she wouldn't like it. 

The ratties are not use to humans and one is a female who is pregnant sighs


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm assuming you work for an all animal rescue. But still I was thinking about those who do rats. I think I would lose my mind doing rat rescue. I did ferrets and thought it was completely out of control how many unwanted animals there were. But rats, most are intact from pet stores and they sell so many. Some pet stores even keep males and females together. As much as I disagree with early spaying and neutering on ferrets (by early they do it before their eyes are even open), I think I'm glad it's done with the way pet stores sell animals. The risk imo opinion of spaying and/or neutering is worth it when the result of not is having so many unwanted. I am not speaking of responsible breeders here, I'm speaking of pet stores, and most pointedly at the big chains and the most likely production breeders the rats come from.

/rant


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

no I agree there is a difference between responsible breeding and non responsible hence pet stores how hard is it to sort out male and females? It not that hard I went to a pet store and looked at their rats one had a huge tumor I said nicely um shouldn't you put that rat in a different cage so if it is infected they won't get the other sick. The kid point blank was like why they are just food. I wanted to smack the crap out of him, and you can tell the poor rat was in pain, and he couldn't even walk the tumor was so big it was dragging so I bought him, and took him to my vet to see what was wrong sadly he had to be put to sleep. I was sad, but at the same time I was glad he didn't need to suffer.

Also i noticed some people that work with rats are a pet store don't know how to tell the difference between male and female rats which um is kind of sad as to well males is not hard to miss lol.

Sad thing is though with people feeding live rats to snacks there will always be rat mills and it breaks my heart that some will never know what its like to be a pet because when they are bred and go to pet stores their fate is pretty much sealed sighs.


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh gosh I would not have been able to control myself. My girls mean more to me than most people, as they never judge you and will always show you lots of love! I hate to see animals neglected. Where I differ from most rat fans is that I'm ok with some rats being fed to snakes. It's heart breaking and yet it's not because I love animals in general, and it's merely another part of life. When it becomes a problem is when the rat is already a pet (highly socialized and craves snuggles from his/her owners). Then I get all upset :/ 
Is there anyone else with the same opinion? I read all these rants about how rats are not snake food and get nervous to state my own opinion. I just hope people realize that rats are meant to be food, they're meant to be pets, and they're meant to be wild. Kind of like how not everyone can be rich and live luxuriously. It would be nice, but it will never happen.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

JDM_Koshka said:


> Oh gosh I would not have been able to control myself. My girls mean more to me than most people, as they never judge you and will always show you lots of love! I hate to see animals neglected. Where I differ from most rat fans is that I'm ok with some rats being fed to snakes. It's heart breaking and yet it's not because I love animals in general, and it's merely another part of life. When it becomes a problem is when the rat is already a pet (highly socialized and craves snuggles from his/her owners). Then I get all upset :/
> Is there anyone else with the same opinion? I read all these rants about how rats are not snake food and get nervous to state my own opinion. I just hope people realize that rats are meant to be food, they're meant to be pets, and they're meant to be wild. Kind of like how not everyone can be rich and live luxuriously. It would be nice, but it will never happen.


I love my rats, but I'm also okay with rats being fed to snakes. I agree, with the whole rats are meant to be pets, food, and wild. Just as say, a goat can be a pet, food, or wild. We kill innocent animals as livestock for meat, an those animals can just as easily be pets too. I don't see how it's any different to raise and kill a cow for meat compared to breeding a rat as snake food. In the commercial meat industry livestock such as chicken, pigs, etc are also treated horrendously before being killed and eaten by humans. I think that with both feeder rats and livestock it needs to be as humane as possible, though unfortunately it often isn't. If I had the opportunity to save a rat from being fed I would, but we can't save them all and snakes have to eat too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

